# Managed to fit horns in a Jeep!



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Not exactly a proper install, and I doubt they'd work well under the dash...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice install... Looks like road noise will be virtually non-existent  

Sweet speakers, which are those? 

Kelvin


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> Nice install... Looks like road noise will be virtually non-existent
> 
> Sweet speakers, which are those?
> 
> Kelvin


Yeah, you can barely hear the tires now. It's a good thing they're not pointing up :laugh:

They're Oris 150s. I haven't decided on the drivers yet but there are a few good options. I'm largely concerned about getting a good sensitivity match between these and my bass/midbass units. Those are passive corner loaded Lyngdorf w210 subs (double stacks, so eight 10s). They operate very cleanly from 16-600hz and have a combined efficiency of around 100db.

If I go with a very efficient driver such as the AER md3, I'll be seeing around [email protected] watt, which may be a bit much for my subs, so I've started looking at the tangband 1808, which by itself is around 93db and should be closer to 100(give or take) after the horn. It's also a fraction of the price of the aer.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, can't wait to see what you come up with... Would love to own a horn system like that  

Been looking at Avantgarde speakers recently. 

Kelvin


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> Well, can't wait to see what you come up with... Would love to own a horn system like that
> 
> Been looking at Avantgarde speakers recently.
> 
> Kelvin


I'll keep you posted! 

I went this way because it was one of the more cost effective paths to get in. The set that I found were well loved and in exceptional condition. 

I really like Avantgarde horns but was concerned that 1. my listening space may not be large enough to allow proper driver integration of a multi-way horn, so I opted for a point-source system. 2. That the cost of entry was too high for me, especially with me still being somewhat in an experimentation stage. As an aside, I purchased my corner subs from a gentleman running a full Avantgarde Trio rig, so it gives me hope that they'll be able to keep up with the Oris.

Another setup that I researched very closely was the Red Spade PSE-144 Unity Horn. It also achieves the point source thing, has great user reviews, is significantly cheaper than a full AG setup, and I personally find them quite beautiful. The main downside might be the lead time and shipping costs.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

First had a Geddes system that I bought used. Was playing very nicely and did not sound like most setup you normally hear @ showrooms. 

Wanted to up the ante with another Geddes pair but I now have a family and had to chose a lower cost setup, @ least for now  
Went with a pair of Spatial Hologram M4 Turbo S. 

They use a coaxial so it is mostly a point source system. It images like no other but I kinda miss the horn "special" honky sound lol. Trying to find a center speaker that will match its acoustic but no luck yet. 

Would love to hear a unity set but would like them to make them look better (from the back). There's an opening behind one of the speaker so people can see it from the back. For me, it has to have some kind of aesthetics/pleasing to the eye too... 

Kelvin


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats on the Spatials. I researched those (love the aesthetic), the Emerals Physics, Hawthorne & more recently the Pure Audio Project OB designs. I've also had a fair bit of seat time with the GR Super V's which share in concept. 

I would have gone with something within that design family, had the opportunity to play with these horns not presented itself.



subwoofery said:


> First had a Geddes system that I bought used. Was playing very nicely and did not sound like most setup you normally hear @ showrooms.
> 
> Wanted to up the ante with another Geddes pair but I now have a family and had to chose a lower cost setup, @ least for now
> Went with a pair of Spatial Hologram M4 Turbo S.
> ...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Se7en said:


> Congrats on the Spatials. I researched those (love the aesthetic), the Emerals Physics, Hawthorne & more recently the Pure Audio Project OB designs. I've also had a fair bit of seat time with the GR Super V's which share in concept.
> 
> I would have gone with something within that design family, had the opportunity to play with these horns not presented itself.


Setting them up was not easy... Managed to find a good spot and angling (vert + horiz) then my wife went to do some housecleaning and pushed my speakers across the front wall 
I was like  and thought... Ohh well, now that she has done this, I need to listen to my speakers some more and find the right spot  
Bad things always have a good side if you think about it :laugh:

Kelvin


----------

